# Sticky  Mexico FAQ: Vehicles - Searching - Taxes - Reporting Crime - Pets - Immigration - Etc



## TundraGreen

*Mexico FAQ: Vehicles · Searching · Taxes · Reporting Crime · Pets · Immigration · Etc*
Links to useful general information and popular topics

Note added 2020-10-27
This information was put together a long time ago (2012-01-18). If someone wanted to review and update it, their efforts would be appreciated. In the meantime, take it with a grain for salt.
-- Will, Moderator

*Rules:* Forum Rules

*Search:* Searching for information on the Mexico Forum

*Visas:* The immigration laws changed in May 2011. The changes were implemented on the 8th of November 2012. There is a lot of discussion of the changes in the thread: Immigration Law Changes

*Buying Property:* A summary of the process for buying property away from the coasts and borders.

*Border crossing:* Updated border crossing info: Vehicles

*Border crossing info:* Locations, hours & other information. Canada and Mexico: Border Wait Times

*Vehicle permits:* Canceling a vehicle permit by mail

*Taxes:* Expat Tax

*Crime reporting:* Reporting a crime in Mexico

*Pets:* New pet Rules. They are sometimes enforced

*Immigration forms:* Rollybrook's latest on INM forms

*Favorite posts:* How to keep a list of favorite posts

*Recreational Vehicles (RVs):* MEXICO RV FORUMS

*Miscellany:* Lots of information on this blog, including cooking instructions: My Life in México Page Directory

*Tourism:* If you haven't toured Mexico, or don't know its history, here is a great photo-blog:
Jim & Carole's Mexico Adventure

*Distances, tolls, time on the road:* Point to Point Routes

*Pet friendly lodging:* Pet Friendly Hotels in Mexico | ****** Dog

*Embassy/Consulates:* Consular Section of Embassy of Mexico in the United States of America

*Firearms:* Question reguarding firearms


----------

